# [Gelöst] Wann führt man ein Kernelupdate aus?

## mptaiko

Eine Frage, die mich momentan umtreibt, bezieht sich auf Kernel-Updates. Ich habe eine stable-System installiert, mit dem 

```
Kernel 4.14.83.
```

Auf meinem Laptop läuft Arch - ebenfalls im stabilen Segment. Hier ist der Kernel bei 5.0.0 angelangt. 

Mein Gentoo-system läuft tadellos. Jetzt meine Fragen.

1. Wann ist es an der Zeit den Kernel zu erneuern?

Im Verzeichnis 

```
/usr/portage/sys-kernel/gentoo-sources
```

 steht drin, dass der Kernel 5.0.0 verfügbar ist.

Auf der Seite https://packages.gentoo.org/packages/sys-kernel/gentoo-sources

ist der 4.19.23 momentan bei AMD-64 mit grünem Kreuz als stable markiert. Aber auch die 4.14.101 und der 4.14.83 sind stabil.

2. Wann macht ein Update Sinn?

3. Was mache ich mit den ganzen Kernelebuilds (insbesondere mit den ebuilds < 4.14.83) im o.g. Verzeichnis? Löschen oder braucht man die irgendwann? Da kommt ja mit der Zeit doch ein ganzer Haufen Speicherplatz zusammen.

Bitte gebt mir Tipps und Eure Erfahrungen zu diesem Thema mit.

LG MichaLast edited by mptaiko on Fri Mar 08, 2019 4:49 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mike155

Die meisten meiner Gentoo Maschinen lasse ich auf Longterm-Kerneln laufen. Das war bisher 4.14, vor ein paar Wochen bin ich auf 4.19 umgestiegen. Innerhalb eines Logterm-Zweiges update ich meine Maschinen ca. alle 2-3 Monate.

Den Super-aktuellen Kernel (z.B. 5.0.x) installiere ich nur, wenn ich neue Hardware habe, bei der einige Devices noch nicht vom Longterm-Kernel unterstützt werden oder wenn ich einen Kernel-Bug untersuche, den ich dann auch bei den Kernel-Entwicklern reporten will.

----------

## haegar87

Da bin ich dann das genaue Gegenteil.

Bei meinen Maschinen sind die gentoo-sourcen grundsätzlich unstable markiert.

Bin also immer auf dem neusten und bisher ohne Probleme.

Und wenns nach einem Kernel Update tatsächlich mal klemmen sollte, habe ich die alten ja noch drauf.

Dann wird halt wieder neu gestartet, der alte weiter verwendet und (wenn mal Zeit ist) das Problem begutachtet.

----------

## misterjack

 *mptaiko wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 1. Wann ist es an der Zeit den Kernel zu erneuern?
> 
> 2. Wann macht ein Update Sinn?
> ...

 

Also wenn du die Sicherheitslücken im Blick hast: sobald dir bekannt ist, dass deine eingesetzte Version davon betroffen ist. Ansonsten jederzeit  :Razz: 

 *mptaiko wrote:*   

> 3. Was mache ich mit den ganzen Kernelebuilds

 

Löschen, was sonst. Außer du stehst drauf, Datenmüll anzusammeln  :Razz: 

----------

## mptaiko

Vorausschickend bedanke ich mich zunächst für eure konstruktiven Tipps. Ich habe jetzt den aktuellen Kernel 4.19.23 upgegradet.

@ Mike155 - ich werde es wohl ähnlich machen, wie du. Sobald ich merke, dass ein neuer LTS-Kernel erscheint, installiere ich ihn. Für die ganz neuen, sehe ich für meinen Bedarf keine Vorteile, ausser, dass man sich im Kernelupgrade übt.

@ MIsterjack - Das mit den Sicherheitslücken ist ein guter Hinweis. Wo verfolgt man das am besten?

P.S. Jetzt sehe ich, dass der 4.19.27 ein neuer LTS-Kernel ist (Gestern war der 23er noch LTS auf der Linux-Kernel-Seite).

----------

## toralf

Ich habe ganz gern den neuesten stable vanilla.

Dazu habe ich 1 Repository, in dem sowohl der Git tree von Linus als auch der stable tree drin ist:

```
~/devel/linux $ cat .git/config 

[core]

        repositoryformatversion = 0

        filemode = true

        bare = false

        logallrefupdates = true

[remote "origin"]

        url = https://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux.git

        fetch = +refs/heads/*:refs/remotes/origin/*

[branch "master"]

        remote = origin

        merge = refs/heads/master

[remote "stable"]

        url = https://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/stable/linux-stable.git

        fetch = +refs/heads/*:refs/remotes/stable/*

```

Dann mache ich als normaler Nutzer regelmäßig

```
cd ~/devel/linux; git pull -q; echo; git remote update stable
```

 sowie bei Bedarf einfach 

```
cd /usr/src/linux-4.20.x/ && make -j4 && make modules_install && make install && rm -f /boot/*.old && grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg
```

als root. Zuvor habe ich einmalig mit 

```
git archive --prefix linux-4.20.x/ v4.20.1 | (cd /usr/src/; sudo tar -xf-)
```

das Zielverzeichnis angelegt.

----------

## misterjack

 *mptaiko wrote:*   

> Wo verfolgt man das am besten?

 

Keine Ahnung. Ich mach meine wöchentlichen Updates, daher interessiert mich das weniger. Die ganz krassen Dinger - die eine Abweichung vom wöchentlichen Rhythmus erfordern - kommen ja eh auf Heise.

----------

